# I am one of you guys now



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Today I picked up a slighty used P239(.357) after I took my deposit off a Taurus Judge. Ive always liked the P239, and the fact that it was a .357 sold me.

I brought it to the range and shot a couple hundred rounds through it and Im pretty happy with the gun. The only thing I wanna change are the grips. Right now its got Hogue rubber, but I think Id perfer something in wood.

I must not be used to the sights or something though, because I was ALL over the target. I mean, I know Im a little rusty from not having been to the range in a couple months, but with all my other guns today, I was pretty on the money.

P.S. Does anyone know if I can switch the mag release to the other side? Im a southpaw and it'd be nice to flip it around, but its not a big deal.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new gun. I'm a lefty, and the mag release didn't bother me atall. The only thing on the 225 I'm looking at is the bump right behind the release. Good luck though and enjoy it.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to the fold. The P229 is a very respected weapon. I've never shot one on .357sig, but I know that caliber has it's following. I'm sure with some practice you'll tighten up those groups.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I just got some nice new Hogue grips for it, too bad the gun is back up at Sig...


----------

